# inn-2.7.0



## hruodr (Nov 27, 2022)

I installed the above package, bu I do not find `innd`, `inews`, `rnews`, etc.

Any hint? Thanks!

UPDATE: just found in  /usr/local/news/bin/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

`pkg info -l inn` will tell you which files got installed and where.


----------



## _martin (Nov 28, 2022)

You can also abbreviate that to `pkg list inn` too.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 28, 2022)

I am playing with the idea of making a web gateway to news, something that appears to be a web forum,
but reads and feeds the usenet, with a tagging of articles, marked perhaps with an extra header, with the
message-id or that propagates in the threading. Just playing with the idea, until I perhaps take the time to do it, 
or not. Why the tagging? To select articles, to exclude spam.

Any idea?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 28, 2022)

Any idea about what? Which package to choose for this?


----------



## hruodr (Nov 28, 2022)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> Any idea about what? Which package to choose for this?


The easiest and most effective way to implement it.

I was inspecting the spool directories generated by `leafnode` and `slrnpull`,
I must see what inn generates.

To avoid dealing with the nntp protocol, it is perhaps the best to read the spool directories and leave it to a nntp server
to deal with nntp. The .overview file in the spool directories should be enough to make a first threaded presentation,
the headers there are unfolded, no need to do it,  but unfortunately does not contain "Keywords" header,
hence one must read each file on the spool directory, search for it, eventually unfold, parse and build a keywords db.


----------

